# Magnaflow cats plus Borla Exhaust?



## lhanderjr (Jun 25, 2014)

Time to play. I've got an 2006 w/80K on it and looking to replace the stock exhaust with Magnaflow pre-OBDII cats and a Borla exhaust. Has anybody out there done this and how did it work out for you? Just not ready to drop the money on headers too.
Thanks!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Personally, I don't see much point replacing your stock cats with Magnaflow cats unless your cats go bad.


----------



## lhanderjr (Jun 25, 2014)

Driver's side cat has collapsed, so figure doing it all at once (and keeping the parts just in case) is best.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure how the cost of Magnaflows compare vs something like Catco for instance so depends on whether you are looking for high flows. I love the sound of my Borlas though, even with stock manifolds and mids.


----------

